# Everything is too wide



## Abraxas (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, something has changed around here - suddenly I have to scroll left-right to see an entire post. 
Everything used to wrap to the width of the window I was browsing in (to a certain extent - I could reduce the window to the point where I still had width issues) now, even with the window maximized, I have to scroll  left -right. I haven't changed any settings on this machine - so any idea what's up?


----------



## darjr (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you post a screen shot? And what resolution is your monitor?


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 23, 2011)

Screen resolution is 1440 x 900 which is the best I can do with this old machine I do most of my browsing with.

Screen shots are attached


----------



## fba827 (Feb 23, 2011)

it sounds like you've unitentionally zoomed in on firefox (it's an easy thing to do by accident with your mouse's scroll wheel, or some short-key keyboard combination i forget but know i've accidently used before).

But, see if this fixes it.  In firefox, go to View -> Zoom -> Reset

Does everything go back to how you're used to it being?


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 23, 2011)

You can still use zoom, just use the zoom text only option.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 23, 2011)

Working on a small laptop (1024x768 screen), I have the same issue - and at standard zoom and the browser full-screen, I have a similar issue.

If I zoom *out*, I can see a standard page normally.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 24, 2011)

fba827 and  frankthedm - thanks you two, that was it and now it is fixed and I am very happy - no more side scrolling.

Now I'm wondering what I did to cause that to happen.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 24, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> fba827 and  frankthedm - thanks you two, that was it and now it is fixed and I am very happy - no more side scrolling.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what I did to cause that to happen.



Pressed "Ctrl" & "+" or maybe someone else used your PC.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 24, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> Pressed "Ctrl" & "+" or maybe someone else used your PC.




The latter is most likely it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 24, 2011)

Grand Haven!?! I live a hop-skip and a jump from you! and will be going to see the silversides this may/june as a school field trip!


----------



## fba827 (Feb 24, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> fba827 and  frankthedm - thanks you two, that was it and now it is fixed and I am very happy - no more side scrolling.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what I did to cause that to happen.




For me, when ever I unintentionally do it, it's from holding down control and then using the scroll wheel on my mouse

(i hold down control frequently on Firefox to force links to open in a new tab; so if i'm still holding down control when i move the mouse's scroll wheel i get the zoom effect).


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 24, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Now I'm wondering what I did to cause that to happen.




Gremlins got you.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 24, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Grand Haven!?! I live a hop-skip and a jump from you! and will be going to see the silversides this may/june as a school field trip!



Ya know, I don't think I've ever gone and seen the  USS Silversides in person, but I did see the movie "Below" in which the Silversides was used.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 24, 2011)

fba827 said:


> it's from holding down control and then using the scroll wheel on my mouse







That would do it.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 24, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Screen resolution is 1440 x 900 which is the best I can do with this old machine I do most of my browsing with.



Using a sacrificial computer to browse the net is a decent idea.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 24, 2011)

> Everything is too wide.


----------

